# Castor Oil bottle new to the collection



## O shoot it's broken (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi, I was just wondering what this was used for and how old it is, Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 14, 2020)

Castor oil was used for a bunch of different things, I think its main use was as a laxative.  Yours looks like it dates to the 1920s or so, and I like the graphics on that label!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2020)

Canadian Bottles is correct. Quite a ubiquitous medicine used for over 150 years. 

Grand Haven was just a bike ride away from me. Castor oil bottles are pretty common, but G.H. druggists are not.


----------

